# clown loaches



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

i figured its a plant kinda question so thought id post in here.

are clown loaches really bad for tearing up my plants? im wanting to get some in my new tank but really dont want to keep re planting


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

First, how big is your tank? Clown loaches do grow very slowly, but properly cared for will grow to more than 12". Their colors fade as they get bigger; large ones aren't nearly as appealing as smaller ones. They're also social fish, best kept in groups of 5 or more.
As for plants, loaches in general aren't nearly as likely to tear/dig up plants as cichlids.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

loaches can poke holes in plants, and if the substrate allows, can dig up the roots. but they dont always. if you get strong sturdy plants that can withstand some damage, then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------

